# Share the cutest pics of your tortoise you have!!!!



## PumkinRulez (May 1, 2020)

the title explains it, any pic is welcome!!! We all want to share pic of our little (or big!) tortoises, here is the place!!!

also!

here is Pumkin my Sulcata hatchling!!! It’s the same pic that’s in my icon cause I just love it!!!


----------



## nicoleann2214 (May 1, 2020)

PumkinRulez said:


> the title explains it, any pic is welcome!!! We all want to share pic of our little (or big!) tortoises, here is the place!!!
> 
> also!
> 
> here is Pumkin my Sulcata hatchling!!! It’s the same pic that’s in my icon cause I just love it!!!


That’s so cute


----------



## nicoleann2214 (May 1, 2020)

?


----------



## PumkinRulez (May 1, 2020)

Awwwwww


----------



## Sa Ga (May 1, 2020)

My Morla faves! ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 1, 2020)

A couple baby pics of jack


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 1, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 293028


Gotta love the torty food face!


----------



## Gijoux (May 1, 2020)

One of my Leopard hatchlings last September 2019. If you enlarge it you can see his little face is on the left (as you look at him) of his little fat arm.


----------



## Sa Ga (May 1, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Gotta love the torty food face!


I totally do!


----------



## Sa Ga (May 1, 2020)

Gijoux said:


> One of my Leopard hatchlings last September 2019. If you enlarge it you can see his little face is on the left (as you look at him) of his little fat arm.
> 
> View attachment 293031


150,000 ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 1, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> I totally do!


I wish i looked that cute eating bbq ribs Haha


----------



## Srmcclure (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 1, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> View attachment 293034
> View attachment 293035


Love those dandys


----------



## Srmcclure (May 1, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Love those dandys


Thats his Crack lol. If he sees yellow he's on it like stink on ...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 1, 2020)

Weed? Lol


----------



## Srmcclure (May 1, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Weed? Lol


Well.... ?‍?
I was gonna say s*** but that works too haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 1, 2020)

Mhmm


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 1, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> View attachment 293043


My fav!


----------



## Cathie G (May 1, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> A couple baby pics of jack
> View attachment 293025
> View attachment 293026
> View attachment 293027


I just fell in love with Jack. The middle pic says it all. Too cute.


----------



## Cathie G (May 1, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> View attachment 293043


What a sweet little smile.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 1, 2020)

Cathie G said:


> I just fell in love with Jack. The middle pic says it all. Too cute.


Its crazy how fast they grow!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 1, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> View attachment 293043


Do u still have my artwork? It better be hanging in ur living room!


----------



## Srmcclure (May 1, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> View attachment 293043


I love him so much!!! That face/tortie smile just makes the world a better place!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 1, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> I love him so much!!! That face/tortie smile just makes the world a better place!


Dont let that smile fool you. He learned that trick from maggie lol


----------



## Cathie G (May 1, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> View attachment 293018
> View attachment 293019
> View attachment 293020
> View attachment 293021
> ...


?


----------



## Cathie G (May 1, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont let that smile fool you. He learned that trick from maggie lol


Well...it's always best to grin and bear it like a tortoise. If you don't like whatev just bite em.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 1, 2020)

Ok ..i owe u a popcorn for that one


----------



## Cathie G (May 1, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its crazy how fast they grow!


Yes. And you have to make sure you live longer then they do on top of it. Good luck with that.?


----------



## Sa Ga (May 1, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 293028


Things to ponder: do torts have eyes of steel? Think of how many eye infections we'd have if we ate like torties???


----------



## Sa Ga (May 1, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> View attachment 293043


Bob! ????????????

I'm still waiting for a (or many!l) Bob stories on the thread the thread "Tortie 'soup' for the Quarantined Soul"


----------



## Cathie G (May 1, 2020)

This is my favorite picture of Saphire. I was just playing in the yard with him. Me on my belly with a camera. Him on his belly eyeballing the weed. It was a complete surprise when I put it into a computer.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 1, 2020)

Cathie G said:


> This is my favorite picture of Saphire. I was just playing in the yard with him. Me on my belly with a camera. Him on his belly eyeballing the weed. It was a complete surprise when I put it into a computer.


While ur neighbors were taking pics of u lol


----------



## Cathie G (May 1, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> While ur neighbors were taking pics of u lol


They probably weren't interested in the skinny little old lady wiggling around like a worm. I'm just glad they didn't call 911 on me.


----------



## Markw84 (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Warren (May 1, 2020)

Here's a picture of Sammy after a bath, and I brushed his teeth. Showing off his pearly whites. Never realized that they had teeth, just thought that they had a strong bite.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 1, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> View attachment 293056


What species is that mark? Very cool looking


----------



## Markw84 (May 1, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What species is that mark? Very cool looking


Let’s play guess the species. Babies are often hard to ID. This one just hatched 2 days ago. The picture was it’s first bath not even a day old!

who knows what this is?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 1, 2020)

Hmm. Ur evil! Im lucky i can even ID my kids


----------



## haydog_99 (May 1, 2020)

Max


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 1, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> Let’s play guess the species. Babies are often hard to ID. This one just hatched 2 days ago. The picture was it’s first bath not even a day old!
> 
> who knows what this is?


Melanistic leopard? Lol


----------



## Sa Ga (May 1, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What species is that mark? Very cool looking


I believe that it's a Mexican chaco sulcata from South Sri Lanka.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 1, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> I believe that it's a chaco sulcata.


Dont judge my unmatched ID’ing skills


----------



## Sa Ga (May 1, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont judge my unmatched ID’ing skills


Oh I will, I will! Ye who couldn't even id the species of his own kids! I won't ask
... ?


----------



## KarenSoCal (May 2, 2020)

Warren said:


> Here's a picture of Sammy after a bath, and I brushed his teeth. Showing off his pearly whites. Never realized that they had teeth, just thought that they had a strong bite.
> View attachment 293055


What a gorgeous picture! Perfection! ??


----------



## KarenSoCal (May 2, 2020)

haydog_99 said:


> Max



"put your left foot in,....." ??


----------



## Titans.mama (May 2, 2020)

Loves the dandelions ?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (May 2, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> View attachment 293056


Chaco tortoise? Since I I know a bit how to identify them.


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 2, 2020)

OK..seems this thread took off while I was gone...but if a newbie saw these pictures he's gonna think there's only babies here...and believe me, those Leo babies are cute...
but where's the adult torts...Redfoots from Zeropilot...Gopherus agassizii from KarenSoCal...a creep of Sulcata from Tom...my sister and anything...
those babies are so cute...but adults are sooo easy to care for
Here's big Sam just as he's ramming the camera


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 2, 2020)

My computer is messing up so bad....I can't edit or delete...so I'm guessing I'll delete me...I have ads in the middle of my screen so I can't delete them or see TFO pages...


----------



## Butterfly (May 2, 2020)

This is my tortoise baby Franklin!


----------



## PumkinRulez (May 2, 2020)

Some more pics of Pumpkin <3


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 2, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> Bob! ????????????
> 
> I'm still waiting for a (or many!l) Bob stories on the thread the thread "Tortie 'soup' for the Quarantined Soul"


I simply don't seem to have them anymore...when Josh updated TFO's system they all got lost somewhere...a Google Cloud or something...I would freakin LOVE for anyone who has a Bob story or picture to post it to a thread...we'll call it Bob Stories. I have a collage that Bob's patron sent me...but a picture of a picture isn't great. I know we all love that close up of Bob smiling...but I sure wish I had more of him...


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 2, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> What a gorgeous picture! Perfection! ??


That is a magnificent close-up...Why won't my camera take good close ups like that...I don't know how to set it...or something...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 2, 2020)

Some breakfast


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 2, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Some breakfast
> View attachment 293123
> View attachment 293124
> View attachment 293125



I just love his face!!! He makes me want to get another baby....well...sorta...lol


----------



## Markw84 (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 2, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> View attachment 293181


Stop! Lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 2, 2020)

Is it a box turtle species?


----------



## Butterfly (May 2, 2020)

More pictures of Franklin!!! (That's all I've got.)


----------



## Markw84 (May 2, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Is it a box turtle species?


Bigger! The one on the right tucked in its head when I took what I though would really be a cool shot. I guess it was nervous as it just hatched a few hours earlier.

Clue - A picture of something very few people ever see as babies.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 2, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> Bigger! The one on the right tucked in its head when I took what I though would really be a cool shot. I guess it was nervous as it just hatched a few hours earlier.
> 
> Clue - A picture of something very few people ever see as babies.


Galapagos!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 2, 2020)

kinda looks like a Galapagos.. if ur hatching those then ur my hero lol


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 2, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Galapagos!


Aldabs


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 2, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> View attachment 293182
> View attachment 293183
> View attachment 293184
> View attachment 293185
> ...


Wow...cute!


----------



## Markw84 (May 2, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> kinda looks like a Galapagos.. if ur hatching those then ur my hero lol


You guessed it!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 2, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> Aldabs


Now u tell me smh


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 2, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Now u tell me smh


but I guess I told you wrong! hahaha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 2, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> You guessed it!


Wow.. im tearing up.. dont mess w me lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 2, 2020)

You have Galapagos???


----------



## Markw84 (May 2, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You have Galapagos???


Its a collaborative effort for a project a few of us are working on. I'm thrilled to be a part of it.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 2, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> Its a collaborative effort for a project a few of us are working on. I'm thrilled to be a part of it.


Thats amazing man. Lucky guy


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 2, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats amazing man. Lucky guy


Is it like a hatch and release program?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 2, 2020)

What about the cute turtles! They want in too!


----------



## Oliverland (May 2, 2020)

This is Oliver my almost 2 year old Herman’s tortoise in his sweater!


----------



## Oliverland (May 2, 2020)




----------



## KarenSoCal (May 2, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> That is a magnificent close-up...Why won't my camera take good close ups like that...



It's not easy. But check your camera settings and see if you have a "macro" setting. That lets you take really close closeups. But then you need a tripod so you don't shake.


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 2, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> It's not easy. But check your camera settings and see if you have a "macro" setting. That lets you take really close closeups. But then you need a tripod so you don't shake.


oh hell...I shake...thanks tho...I will give it a try...


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 2, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> What about the cute turtles! They want in too!
> View attachment 293199
> 
> 
> What a face...he looks like he could take on Meg's Russian...lol


----------



## KarenSoCal (May 2, 2020)

For @maggie18fan 


"I'll help you with that nose..."

RIP, dear Chug ?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (May 2, 2020)

Whoooo meee?


----------



## Seb (May 3, 2020)

Esio posed for the camera this morning.

#iwokeuplikethis


----------



## Luke_SL (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Srmcclure (May 3, 2020)

Ghido likes to be king of his castle lol


----------



## DesertGirl (May 3, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> A couple baby pics of jack
> View attachment 293025
> View attachment 293026
> View attachment 293027


I love it when they do the Superman pose!


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 3, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> For @maggie18fan
> View attachment 293206
> 
> "I'll help you with that nose..."
> ...


So sweet....


----------



## Krista S (May 3, 2020)

I have way too many favourite pictures, but here’s a few...


----------



## Stacedan88 (May 3, 2020)

This is sonic


----------



## Melymann (May 3, 2020)

I can’t believe he can climb!


----------



## LiveLoveLift_1985 (May 3, 2020)

Lil Miss Scoots


----------



## LasTortugasNinja (May 3, 2020)

Not the cutest, but still pretty darn cute... Koopa gets a little sliver of cucumber in the morning on non-bath days. He loves it (not as much as radicchi - I swear, he’d eat only that if given a choice!)...


----------



## monsuuni (May 3, 2020)

Our little baby tort Tiny eating strawberry xx don't worry guys we don't feed strawberries everyday but given it was Tiny's 7 month birthday yesterday, I think deserved a little treat xx also if it has a quite long tail is it a boy?


----------



## cbs (May 3, 2020)

Tortie’s first morning after hibernation!


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 3, 2020)

cbs said:


> Tortie’s first morning after hibernation!


Sweet!!!


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (May 3, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> For @maggie18fan
> View attachment 293206
> 
> "I'll help you with that nose..."
> ...


I find that qu


monsuuni said:


> View attachment 293277
> 
> Our little baby tort Tiny eating strawberry xx don't worry guys we don't feed strawberries everyday but given it was Tiny's 7 month birthday yesterday, I think deserved a little treat xx also if it has a quite long tail is it a boy?


is that a Red heat bulb?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (May 3, 2020)

LasTortugasNinja said:


> Not the cutest, but still pretty darn cute... Koopa gets a little sliver of cucumber in the morning on non-bath days. He loves it (not as much as radicchi - I swear, he’d eat only that if given a choice!)...


I see he’s messy, just like my tortoises! ? I dislike when they drag They're good all over their Substrate when they a “plate”


----------



## Sue Ann (May 3, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> View attachment 293034
> View attachment 293035


Gorgeous shell


----------



## monsuuni (May 3, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> I find that qu
> 
> is that a Red heat bulb?


Yeah it is. We ordered the normal one, but they sent it instead. Is that bad?


----------



## monsuuni (May 3, 2020)

monsuuni said:


> Yeah it is. We ordered the normal one, but they sent it instead. Is that bad?


It also has uv separately,that's just for basking.


----------



## Srmcclure (May 3, 2020)

Sue Ann said:


> Gorgeous shell


Thank you!!!


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (May 3, 2020)

monsuuni said:


> Yeah it is. We ordered the normal one, but they sent it instead. Is that bad?


 Yes it’s bad, you should have had it returned.


----------



## Cathie G (May 3, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> Its a collaborative effort for a project a few of us are working on. I'm thrilled to be a part of it.


That's soo beautiful.


----------



## monsuuni (May 3, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Yes it’s bad, you should have had it returned.


Why is the red light bad? I thought they only would have sent it,as they know it's good for it? Might have to buy the more natural light one then. Could not really return it, as due to covid not many places open to buy them and had to make sure Tiny stays warm.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (May 3, 2020)

monsuuni said:


> Why is the red light bad? I thought they only would have sent it,as they know it's good for it? Might have to buy the more natural light one then. Could not really return it, as due to covid not many places open to buy them and had to make sure Tiny stays warm.


There have been concerns that red bulbs at night can damage the tortoise's color vision in some ways. I just prefer to let them have as normal of a night as I can and use the ceramic heaters.


----------



## monsuuni (May 3, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> There have been concerns that red bulbs at night can damage the tortoise's color vision in some ways. I just prefer to let them have as normal of a night as I can and use the ceramic heaters.


Thanks for the info. We are going to switch the lamp to ceramic heater! ?


----------



## LasTortugasNinja (May 3, 2020)

monsuuni said:


> Why is the red light bad? I thought they only would have sent it,as they know it's good for it? Might have to buy the more natural light one then. Could not really return it, as due to covid not many places open to buy them and had to make sure Tiny stays warm.


Tortoises are reptiles, and all reptiles can see spectrums and light intensity differently than humans. You Turn it on at 9pm, and see a soft glowing red light. He sees a giant red fireball above his head while he’s trying to sleep.

the red lights are just bad housekeeping science from the 90’s. I bred tokay geckos, and had a few options for night lights, and almost all of them disrupted the animals‘ activity. Tortoises are also very sensitive to color, with red representing cactus flowers in a Tortoise’s brain... they start eating substrate.


----------



## monsuuni (May 4, 2020)

LasTortugasNinja said:


> Tortoises are reptiles, and all reptiles can see spectrums and light intensity differently than humans. You Turn it on at 9pm, and see a soft glowing red light. He sees a giant red fireball above his head while he’s trying to sleep.
> 
> the red lights are just bad housekeeping science from the 90’s. I bred tokay geckos, and had a few options for night lights, and almost all of them disrupted the animals‘ activity. Tortoises are also very sensitive to color, with red representing cactus flowers in a Tortoise’s brain... they start eating substrate.


I can't believe they sent us the red light knowing this! It's not what I ordered anyway.. we have now ordered the cheramic heater and it also heatmat upstairs. Thanks for your reply though xx


----------



## Sa Ga (May 4, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> Bigger! The one on the right tucked in its head when I took what I though would really be a cool shot. I guess it was nervous as it just hatched a few hours earlier.
> 
> Clue - A picture of something very few people ever see as babies.


Yeti?


----------



## Sa Ga (May 4, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> For @maggie18fan
> View attachment 293206
> 
> "I'll help you with that nose..."
> ...


Oh, Chug! ? I love the pic! 

I must be feeling moody...this and the Bob pics made me cry.


----------



## shellcior (May 5, 2020)

Tank sitting with Santa...Needless to say at over 100 lbs, not many Santa's want to hold him. lol


----------



## KarenSoCal (May 5, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> Oh, Chug! ? I love the pic!
> 
> I must be feeling moody...this and the Bob pics made me cry.


? ?


----------



## KarenSoCal (May 5, 2020)

shellcior said:


> Tank sitting with Santa...Needless to say at over 100 lbs, not many Santa's want to hold him. lol


Oh my! I love this! Santa is getting a kick out of it, but Tank doesn't look too sure.

I wonder what Tank asked Santa to bring? ?


----------



## Dennis S (May 8, 2020)

I have had George a week, this was his first trip out side


----------



## Sa Ga (May 8, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I wish i looked that cute eating bbq ribs Haha


Maybe you do to your tort?


----------



## jsheffield (May 8, 2020)

Nelson, a Homes Hingeback who came to live with me last fall is a very handsome tortoise!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 8, 2020)




----------



## KronksMom (May 8, 2020)

I love his grumpy face




And when he's a viscous dinosaur



And that tongue!


----------



## hellomaloy (May 8, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> View attachment 293034
> View attachment 293035


 How adorable, your tortoise has a smiley face right above his head!!! ?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (May 8, 2020)




----------

